# Is cubeskills premium worth it?



## DiamondGolem12 (May 14, 2021)

So I was thinking of getting cubeskills premium to get more example solves, is it worth it?


----------



## kubesolver (May 14, 2021)

I think cubeskills premium as it is is more of a patreon-kind of support for Feliks 
I think valid reasons for subbing to premium is :
- if few thousand people will subsscribe then maybe Feliks would come back to cubing full-time
- gratitude for all the great free content that is there.
- ability to join an infrequent stream

but if you're just looking for the best learning content for the lowest price on the web then it's most likely not worth it given that 90% of the content is free and the videos behind the paywall don't add much.


----------

